# Another try it and report



## Shooter

Well. here we go again,,, Them fellers at Yak Attack has done it again, just when ya think it couldn't get any better.

For you guys that said you wanted a light that ya could stow away,, guess what, this one folds up to nutten and still has some hidden goodies. Not only does it still have one of the best and brightest lights, along with being water proof and last for ever, it will still fit snugly into a rod holder on your milk crate and now they have added a mount for a Scotty rod holder.

This bad boy has a blaze orange flag that doubles as a storage pouch to be seen during the day time,,,, almost forgot,,, what makes it so small is the small fiber rod that has a bungie running threw it that comes apart.

Now for the try it and report part,,, we will start with some of the local guys and then will ship it to some of the far off P&S yakers.

If you didn't get to test the last one please contact me with your cell # and I will get with ya and let you take it for a test drive as long as you promise to test it, report on it and get it back to me or I will let you know who to pass it on to next.

Thanks again to them guys at Yak Attack for giving us this to test.


----------



## O Shin Rin

Hey Shooter I'll field test it please and just turned 45 two minutes ago might be my lucky night .
757-288-8732
jerry long 
thanks


----------



## shaggy

Hey iffin any of us Maryland guys on the Chesapeake get a shot I'd be interested in trying it out. I got yer number in my cell still ya might still have mine. Let me know, if not I pm ya the number


----------



## bbcroaker

:fishing::fishing:HAPPY BIRTHDAY O SHIN:beer:


----------



## O Shin Rin

Thanks BB


----------



## ruthless

I got two of them..badass light!


----------



## Shooter

Just an added note, the guys from Yak Attack just told me if you take pics of the light and it is good enough so they can use it in their web site they will give you a free light.
So give it a try and take some great pics


----------



## O Shin Rin

Sweet


----------



## YakAttack

Hey guys a little more info on Shooter's last post. What I'd like to do is a photo contest.

Anyone involved with the Try It and Report can take pics with the Carbon Pro in them and send them to me with a quick blurb that gives us rights to use the pics on our website, ads, etc.

We will select the pic that we think best showcases the VISICarbon Pro and send that person a VISICarbon Pro - free of charge.

If any of the pics look right for it, we may use them on our website or for other marketing material like ads or info sheets. We would have the rights to use any of the photos entered - not just the winning one.

This contest is for the P&S try-it-and-report folks only!

Thanks!


----------



## Too Busy

Get your names in the hat for this one guys. The original VISIPole is sweet, the VISICarbon Pro takes it to a whole new level of quality and convenience.

You hit this one out of the park Luther.


----------



## mytmouse

Shooter, if you have 2 I'd love to try em out with a buddy! Lemme know! With all this heat I don't know when the next time I will be able to get on the water while the sun is up...

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin

*VISICarbon Pro*

OK here we go ,first off I'd like to thank Shooter and YakAttack for letting me test this product. I found many pro's and few con's with this light that might be minor to some and more for others but I'll get to that later.
So lets take a look at the "VISICarbon Pro" 
One of the nicest thing about the VISICarbon Pro is it's selfcontianed : everything is stored in this velcro sealed bag that doubles as the flag.


















Stored in the flag : the light is compact/flag tube










Light weight , flexible and easy to assemble


























The "VISICarbon Pro" features a bungee cord inside the tubing much like that of a pop-up tent for quick assemble , a Scotty plug bottom for mounting or the foam float/tie down bungee can be slide in to any rod holder.
A small tube w/ end caps holds the flag that are attached to two small bungees.










At about 4 ft long give plenty of high visiblity with reflective tape and flag combo.










And outstanding visibilty at night. With the way the "VISICarbon Pro" breaks down it was easy to pop it in half and turn on the light and then slide it back into place.


























The "VISICarbon Pro" also features the waterproof Visi light and float.










OK now the Con :
All though minor, it is worth mentioning ; I had a hard time feeding the small tube that holds the flag to the light thru the flag. It seems the doubled material will foul the tube from sliding easily thru. I had to work and fiddle for about 10 to 15 minutes to get the tube to go thru with finialy useing part of the pole itself to open the other side to sldie the tube thru.


















Now this might not seem much but fustrating it will be your buddies are fishing and your still trying to set your flag up.
My sugestion to YakAttacks is too leave the flag tube in place and maybe glue the caps on or when sewwing the flag double the material on the outside to allow the tube to slde better. JMTC
I know this was long and drawn out but I wanted to try and cover everything, again Thanks to YakAttacks and Shooter for allowing me and [email protected] to test out the new "VISICarbon Pro".

jerry long


ps. YakAttack feel free to use any pics you like.


----------



## cducer

looks like a good product.... will keep in mind when the time comes


----------



## YakAttack

Thanks for the report! 

I'm interested in the flag tube part. How did it come out? The flag tube is not supposed to be removed from the flag... We have a special tool used for inserting it during manufacturing, and after that it's supposed to stay in place. We ship the unit in the "stowed" state, with the tube in place. 

I can only imagine trying to insert the tube in the field  I feel your pain and am honestly impressed that you figured out to stick a tube in the other end to get it done. Our tool does something similar. But without being able to see what's going on inside the flag and without knowing how the flag is sewn I may not have figured it out quite so quickly 

It sounds the tube was mistakenly removed by forcing a cap off and sliding it out. It should never be removed. To prevent this in the future I could make a note in the instructions or we could glue the caps on so they would be more difficult to force off. I'll have to think on that... I'm leaning towards doing both.

I appreciate the positive feedback, but also pointing out the "con". This is how we make improvements. We listen


----------



## O Shin Rin

Thanks YakAttack, 
the tube was already out when I picked it up from Shooter  and didn't see any instruction  mmm seeing a pattern here LOL .
Oh and also I forgot to give a rating on the product 9 out 10
becuase , if everything was a 10 we wounld need to make anything new and improved 
Keep up the good work guys you got a winner here!


jerry


----------



## YakAttack

Well, so far you have the best pic so maybe I'll be sending you one in the package with instructions, warranty, and a YakAttack sticker!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## wannabeangler

I've been out paddling with Jerry quite a few times and the flag/light combo is really nice! Just a suggestion: Put reflective taping on the flag for increased chances of being more noticeable at night. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tripp

just a suggestion, if jerry wins the free light, what about the guy who did the great photography for him? Maybe he should get one also!  I was with jerry that night and I was very impressed with the light myself. I am looking to get one for my yaks soon. :fishing:


----------



## O Shin Rin

wannabeangler said:


> I've been out paddling with Jerry quite a few times and the flag/light combo is really nice! Just a suggestion: Put reflective taping on the flag for increased chances of being more noticeable at night. Just my 2 cents worth.





tripp said:


> just a suggestion, if jerry wins the free light, what about the guy who did the great photography for him? Maybe he should get one also!  I was with jerry that night and I was very impressed with the light myself. I am looking to get one for my yaks soon. :fishing:


LOL Man you'd think I won the lotto or something !


----------



## YakAttack

tripp said:


> just a suggestion, if jerry wins the free light, what about the guy who did the great photography for him? Maybe he should get one also!  I was with jerry that night and I was very impressed with the light myself. I am looking to get one for my yaks soon. :fishing:


 Nice pics bro. I really like the one going under the bridge...


----------



## Shooter

Hey now, lets not throw the baby (me) under the bus  Yea, I am the guilty party for removing the tube :redface: OK so this proves even the great Shooter can make 1 mistake 

Great report O Shin
Going to get it to the next guy for testing this weekend, so were moving along and will get to the rest of the testers soon.


----------



## YakAttack

Shooter said:


> Hey now, lets not throw the baby (me) under the bus  Yea, I am the guilty party for removing the tube :redface: OK so this proves even the great Shooter can make 1 mistake
> 
> Great report O Shin
> Going to get it to the next guy for testing this weekend, so were moving along and will get to the rest of the testers soon.


Hey man if you removed it that means we're not clear enough that it's supposed to be permanently in place! After thinking about it I can see now how it could appear to be part of the break-down of the unit. 

Fixing that now might prevent a few people from having the same problem, so it's the kind of mistake that really helps us out! I try to think of everything up front but God gave those brains to someone else  so I try to listen to what customers experience and fix the problems when I can!


----------



## O Shin Rin

Course that's what this was all about 


jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin

?


----------



## Shooter

With-out going into details I have been tied up with serious matters.

I will get things rolling again here very soon,, sorry for the delay.


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Glad I was first*

any updates ?

No !

Well talked to Luther a couple weeks ago and said they where now glueing the caps on the flag tube.

 Glad I got the chance to try out the VisCarbon Pro , who knows when the next report will be 

Thanks again Luther and Shooter.


jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Bump*



Shooter said:


> Well. here we go again,,, Them fellers at Yak Attack has done it again, just when ya think it couldn't get any better.
> 
> For you guys that said you wanted a light that ya could stow away,, guess what, this one folds up to nutten and still has some hidden goodies. Not only does it still have one of the best and brightest lights, along with being water proof and last for ever, it will still fit snugly into a rod holder on your milk crate and now they have added a mount for a Scotty rod holder.
> 
> This bad boy has a blaze orange flag that doubles as a storage pouch to be seen during the day time,,,, almost forgot,,, what makes it so small is the small fiber rod that has a bungie running threw it that comes apart.
> 
> Now for the try it and report part,,, we will start with some of the local guys and then will ship it to some of the far off P&S yakers.
> 
> If you didn't get to test the last one please contact me with your cell # and I will get with ya and let you take it for a test drive as long as you promise to test it, report on it and get it back to me or I will let you know who to pass it on to next.
> 
> Thanks again to them guys at Yak Attack for giving us this to test.


Got a call from Shooter ,
and well in a short , He's been burnning the candle at both ends , and has asked me to pick up the ball so to speak.
I picked up the VisCarbon Pro from Shooter and got my marching orders , called Luther and got the go ahead.
As stated in above we'll try local then abroad but as ordered by Shooter it must be back to me in the shortest time possible so I can pass it on .
Must be a active contribtor to the forum ( sorry one time posters ) 
These are not CHEAP and we want to protect Luther's property !
PM's are to be sent to me and I'll arrange contact and drop off.
Thanks again to Luther and Shooter for givin us the chance to try out the VisCarbon Pro .

jerry


----------



## Shooter

OShin

Thanks again for running with this for me and I know the great folks on here will do what they are suppose to and help out.

Just to make sure everyone knows, the rules will be followed and OShin has my full support so do the right thing and everyone enjoy.


----------



## mmanolis2001

This is a great lite. I purchased one last month and it works great.

1. Easy to store when not in use.
2. bright lite.
3. It floats.
4. Fits in a scotty mount or rod holder.
5. looks cool. 

If you get a chance try it out. Two thumbs up for this product


----------



## O Shin Rin

Bump


----------



## BIG FINN

That lite is sweet ,now i just need to cough up the cash


----------



## FishyFingers

man i wish i would have had that last night when i went out. it looks nice!


----------



## YakAttack

Hook up with Jerry and give it a whirl guys and get some pics of the Carbon Pro in action! Best pic gets a free unit! I'll draw a random name and send that guy a free unit too.

Jerry, if you need to ship this thing to someone just shoot me the ship from / ship to addys and I'll send you a shipping label. Then I can send that guy a label to send it along to the next person. I appreciate the feedback and want to make it easy on everyone.

Just looking for honest feedback guys - the good and the bad! All I'm asking for is a fair review!

Thanks again to Shooter and Jerry for organizing this.


----------



## YakAttack

Oh yeah if we get the "right" pic you might find yourself in the nest issue of Kayak Angler Magazine  We'll be working on a new ad soon...


----------



## FishyFingers

humm, i think the right pic would be me holding up a big drum or striper while you can clearly see the carbon pro right over my shoulder! now if only i can find a big fish.... lol


----------



## YakAttack

Seems you have the same problem I do FF! Finding the big fish


----------



## FishyFingers

Hey I think some of the guys and myself are going to the ships next weekend and doing some night fishing. if you dont mind, id love to take the carbon pro up there and give it a try. thanks :fishing:


----------



## O Shin Rin

Pm contact info / cell 
to me


----------



## FishyFingers

did you get my pm and info?


----------



## O Shin Rin

Sorry FF , yes I got it your on the list


----------



## FishyFingers

cool sounds good. thanks!


----------

